# How much Fluval stratum for 10 gallon?



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

You'll need probably an 8 and a 4. The 4lb was enough to cover the bottom of my 3 gallon at the recommended depth and I had a few handfuls leftover on that bag.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

1 bag of 8.8 is enough. Unless you want more buffering


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

I use 4.4lbs


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Fluval doesn't have a lot of buffering, so if you're expecting it to buffer your ph down and you have a high ph, I would go for as much as you can.


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> Fluval doesn't have a lot of buffering, so if you're expecting it to buffer your ph down and you have a high ph, I would go for as much as you can.


Even if I am using pure RO/DI water?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Zefrik said:


> Even if I am using pure RO/DI water?


I am using 100% RO water in mines. Keeps the pH at 6.5, doesn't even buffer that lower


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I use FSS in my first shrimp tank (and still have it), but to be honest it's not the cheapest substrate so I then switched to others (also because I want lower PH). Your price $18 shipped is pretty good though.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

fss buffers my tanks (1.5 gal cube and 5 gal) from 7.5 ph down to 6 so i think it depends on the batch it comes from how much it will buffer


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I used less than half the small bag in my 2.5, I'd need to a photo of a 3 gallon with a whole 4.4 lb. bag, it must be really deep.

A side note, I tried it for 6 months then tossed it for AS and I'm much happier, my nano journal has most of the details but if you are going to add any rooted plants the Stratum have very little in the way of nutrients and they don't last long.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

150EH said:


> I used less than half the small bag in my 2.5, I'd need to a photo of a 3 gallon with a whole 4.4 lb. bag, it must be really deep.
> 
> A side note, I tried it for 6 months then tossed it for AS and I'm much happier, my nano journal has most of the details but if you are going to add any rooted plants the Stratum have very little in the way of nutrients and they don't last long.


I didn't use a whole bag and I said that. I have probably, 3-4 handfuls left in the bag. And FSS has a recommended depth of 1.1-1.5 inches....mines just a hair over an inch deep. I can certainly take a photo for you though here in a bit.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Here's a photo of my tank. Barely touching an inch on the majority of the tank. On the right side I have a slight slope up to about 1 1/4". I don't think you are taking into account the foot print of the actual tank. Your 2.5 gallon could be one of those tiny slim things for bettas, I have no idea. Mine is one of the large critter keeper type things. Measurements of my tank are 14.5" x 8.6" x 9.6".


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> I am using 100% RO water in mines. Keeps the pH at 6.5, doesn't even buffer that lower


Lucky... I use 100% RO and my ph still 7.2 maybe higher lol.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> Lucky... I use 100% RO and my ph still 7.2 maybe higher lol.


That's what happened to mine after 4 month too, with 2" in a 2.5G Fluval Spec.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

in a 10 gallon tank you need 2bag of 5lb to get 2-3inch 
so a 8.8lb should get you 2inch.

a 4.4lb will give you 2-3inch in a 5.5g


----------

